# Watch out for turtles.



## Rangie (Jan 17, 2015)

Brevard bicyclist killed in crash with turtle


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Proof E-bikes are dangerous!!! hahah


----------



## Cougar2465 (Apr 19, 2014)

I thought the heading was talking about the non electric mtb lol


----------

